# Everything You Never Wanted to Know About the Matrix



## blingbling (Sep 6, 2002)

I thought I knew everything there was to know about The Matrix. I've seen the movie so many friggin' times that I can pinpoint the exact number of minutes after Keanu Reeves makes his way onto the screen until he starts to look braindead. (Two) But while I was preparing my research for The Matrix: Reloaded, which I'll be reviewing for next week's City Pages, I came across a number of things I hadn't known before. So, for you, I've compiled Useless Matrix Trivia!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Nominated for the longest link in the history of the web!


----------



## blingbling (Sep 6, 2002)

Thank you!!

You know sometimes when your vision is impaired...for whatever reason ...its nice to have a really big target to aim at.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Good link, as well.


----------

